# Wilderness Systems ATAK 120 vs 140



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi all,
Looking for feedback. I just picked up a heck of a deal on an WS ATAK 140. I couldn't pass it up. I had been hoping to get a WS RADAR 115. 

I fish some small, shallow rivers. I also fish private ponds and inland lakes. Lastly, I want to kayak fish Erie a little more. Trolling for walleye is one reason I'd like to get into a pedal drive.

Anyways, I have the opportunity to trade the ATAK 140 for a 120. The 140 would be great if I just fished later bodies of water, but given that I kayak some smaller shallow rivers and some private ponds, I think the shorter kayak makes sense. What's everyone thoughts?


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Well I tried the ATAK 140 on a river Saturday - guess that experience confirmed that I want the ATAk 120. And the one I was going to trade for, sold.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

TDD11 said:


> Well I tried the ATAK 140 on a river Saturday - guess that experience confirmed that I want the ATAk 120. And the one I was going to trade for, sold.


I would looking into a Jackson because they specialize in river yaks. Whatever you buy make sure to demo first. There is no such thing as a perfect kayak for everyone. Wilderness makes a nice kayak but so do a lot of manufacturers .


----------



## ChannelCatJay (Mar 17, 2015)

TDD11 said:


> Hi all,
> Looking for feedback. I just picked up a heck of a deal on an WS ATAK 140. I couldn't pass it up. I had been hoping to get a WS RADAR 115.
> 
> I fish some small, shallow rivers. I also fish private ponds and inland lakes. Lastly, I want to kayak fish Erie a little more. Trolling for walleye is one reason I'd like to get into a pedal drive.
> ...


I understand your issue. I went with the 140 because of the size of the waters I fish and the potential of going and fishing Erie out of a kayak

Sent from my SM-T387V using Tapatalk


----------

